# Barn door conversion



## jsteveharris (Dec 22, 1999)

Has anyone ever replaced the drop down tailgate with barn doors on a suburban?
I have a 1986 suburban and would like to do this or I am going to have to try and find a new tailgate. Any suggestions as to where to find a tailgate? or Barndoors? Or is this a hopeless venter? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## airboatjim (Jan 26, 2000)

this is a easy job if you can find the doors,all subs. are drilled for doors.look and remove the 4plugs on each side ofrearpanels. these are your bolt holes for the hinges also remove the upper window track,theseare screwsinside the moulding.


----------

